# Beautiful 2.5 year-old boy in Northern Virginia/Richmond area



## KathyinVA (Oct 6, 2013)

Very sweet black German Shepherd boy looking for a home. Has some medical issues that are being taken care of. I can send video if interested. Everyone who sees this boy falls in love with him!


----------



## KathyinVA (Oct 6, 2013)

He is with a rescue group here in Virginia and will need a new foster home in a month. If you are available to foster, please let me know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there a link for people to see him?? Is this Rex at VGSR with an anal fistula?


----------



## KathyinVA (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, I am posting about Rex. I would love to take him, but can't at the moment.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Rex*

Rex was originally a stray at the Loudoun County Animal Shelter and was pulled/boarded by VGSR. If my memory serves me correctly, we did find a foster home for him. I will double check on this and if that is not the case I will let you all know.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You can see Rex's bio and information by visiting our web site which is www.shepherdrescue.org - he is located under the "Special Needs" section of our web site. As you will see, once you are there, we currently have quite a few dogs with special needs. I am so proud of the fact that our organization tries to help whenever we can, whether the dog is old, or like Rex, in dire need of medical help. 

We are always looking for additional volunteers so if you live in the VA/MD/DC area, please give some consideration to joining VGSR to help us help the dogs.


----------



## KathyinVA (Oct 6, 2013)

Rex has found his forever home!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Home - Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. 

Rex is now under the "adoptions pending" section of the VGSR website. Please take a minute to read his story. It was doubtful we would find a foster, let alone an adopter to take on Rex. Yet, an amazing "repeat" adopter stepped up to the plate and fell in love with Rex. 

Kudos to all the volunteers who helped Rex along his way to finding his wonderful new home.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

And Rex just so happened to be adopted by one of my very favorite repeat adopters - an angel of a man named Marty who lives in MD. He adopted Rex fully informed that Rex will need very expensive medication for the rest of his life. Marty is determined to do whatever it takes in order to make Rex happy and as healthy as possible. 


The last dog that Marty adopted was my foster Maximus - it took me 1 1/2 years to get him to be adoptable. He was in a home where a foster kid, and two of his hoodlum buddies chained Max to a tree and beat him repeatedly with a metal baseball bat. He had broken teeth, ribs, and his tail had to be amputated. Max LOVED kids before this happened, and absolutely HATED them afterward. It took a very special home to keep Max safe and from making bad decisions. Marty was Max's angel here on Earth, and now he is Rex's angel. 

Rex hit the ultimate jackpot with Marty - he is truly a very lucky dog!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Remo said:


> The last dog that Marty adopted was my foster Maximus - it took me 1 1/2 years to get him to be adoptable. He was in a home where a foster kid, and two of his hoodlum buddies chained Max to a tree and beat him repeatedly with a metal baseball bat. He had broken teeth, ribs, and his tail had to be amputated.
> !!


If there were justice in this world, those beasts would be tied to a tree and given the exact same treatment.


----------

